# Playa del Carmen fixer upper real estate



## Flyingk9 (Dec 4, 2016)

wanting to find some property north out of playa del Carmen not in a developed expat community that is in need of fixing up and has at least an acre or more so as to park a large RV preferably to rent and eventually buy. Requirements is that there is electricity to the property's edge and some buildings started and not finished or abandoned that I can finish up. Nothing fancy or upscale needed


----------

